# New from Lost vape Thelema dna250c



## Mzr (11/1/21)

For all those who loved their "C"frame styled the new Thelema dna250c was released if only it was 21700 sized batteries

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (11/1/21)

Mzr said:


> For all those who loved their "C"frame styled the new Thelema dna250c was released if only it was 21700 sized batteries
> View attachment 219018


Looks like a remodeled therion, same fire button and mod shape but this time finally with the 250c chip instead of the 75c chip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/1/21)

Looks like still no USB C?

Size wise this is slightly longer but shorter than the Therion - literally 2mm.
Atty size that it will hold remains the same. 

I think they aren't doing 21700 because oof the increase in mod size they would need to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (11/1/21)

I don't think Evolv have any chipsets with a USB C yet, maybe this year Evolv might evolve and finally add one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/1/21)

CashKat88 said:


> I don't think Evolv have any chipsets with a USB C yet, maybe this year Evolv might evolve and finally add one



Someone in their factory procurement dept probably bought 5 million micro-USB ports

Or they don't wanna reconfigure their production line PLC's.

Or they already made like 5 million boards and need to finish them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/1/21)

Now to wait for launch and decent pricing. 

I smell a DHL parcel in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## KZOR (12/1/21)

Sad to see Lost Vape losing their creativeness on this one. What i see is Therion x Centaurus x some Voopoo Argus & Aspire Deco inspiration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

A 250C Therion with padded spines as borrowed from the Drag X inspired pod mod devices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (12/1/21)

KZOR said:


> Sad to see Lost Vape losing their creativeness on this one. What i see is Therion x Centaurus x some Voopoo Argus & Aspire Deco inspiration.



I think it looks far nicer than all of the mods you just mentioned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I think it looks far nicer than all of the mods you just mentioned.


Agreed, it actually looks very nice but also agree in the lack of originality in it's design!


----------



## M.Adhir (12/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Agreed, it actually looks very nice but also agree in the lack of originality in it's design!



On the one hand yes. 
On the other hand. Don't fix what's not broken.just upgrade the chip. 
The c frame design of the Therion has always appealed to me and it just works well. And they last.not like that confounded paranormal battery door underneath the mod. 
My Therion is almost 4 years old. Daily use.
The missus has had hers for 3.5 years. Also daily use (and she only uses one mod) and it is only now starting to give us some kak after she dropped it really hard - like broke the atty that was on it, that hard. (mod works and the misfiring issue is fixable I'm sure but I'm too lazy to open it).


----------



## CashKat88 (12/1/21)

I guess they just keeping within the designs of the original therion and adding some new more modern design touches, it's pretty good looking and I like how the padded leather looks on the doors, I just wish they didn't name it after a pod mod and give it a new original name or they could have done like asmodus would and call it the Therion reborn, people have been waiting for a therion with the 250c chip, and that's what they have given us but it could have been named more aptly to speak to their heritage in the Vape game.... IMHO that is


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

M.Adhir said:


> On the one hand yes.
> On the other hand. Don't fix what's not broken.just upgrade the chip.
> The c frame design of the Therion has always appealed to me and it just works well. And they last.not like that confounded paranormal battery door underneath the mod.
> My Therion is almost 4 years old. Daily use.
> The missus has had hers for 3.5 years. Also daily use (and she only uses one mod) and it is only now starting to give us some kak after she dropped it really hard - like broke the atty that was on it, that hard. (mod works and the misfiring issue is fixable I'm sure but I'm too lazy to open it).


I am not disputing any of the points you make and i have both the Therion 75C and Therion 75C BF, really are nice devices but that doesn't have anything to do with @KZOR's point of lack of creativity. I didn't blame Lost Vape for playing it safe with the Centaurus as it was their first DNA device for a while but this again shows nothing new in it's design, they should of just called it the Therion 250C!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mzr (12/1/21)

Agreed I too think they could have just stick to the therion name unless Therion Lanesta became Thelema.


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/2/21)

Who is getting stock and how much?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/2/21)

Deja vu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## adriaanh (17/2/21)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/lost-vape-thelema-dna-250c-mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

